# mustangs dont learn



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

tisk tisk


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Congratulations on beating an 80's fox body from a roll in your higly modded supra. They deserve a cookie.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

it's blown but should i dig up the other 1000 vids of supras ripping every mustang there is?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Fresh said:


> it's blown but should i dig up the other 1000 vids of supras ripping every mustang there is?
> [snapback]798304[/snapback]​


No, why bother, you can find a vid of any car ripping up anything. I just wish supras had the potential the mustang has.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

lol i'm sure they dont


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Fresh said:


> lol i'm sure they dont
> [snapback]798309[/snapback]​


It's ok, they are still awesome cars with a lot of potential.....just not enough.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

i'm gettin tired of car arguments online so im just gonna keep shut


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Fresh said:


> i'm gettin tired of car arguments online so im just gonna keep shut
> [snapback]798315[/snapback]​


Well I'm sorry. I have nothing against supras or imports. The supra looks better(in most peoples opinion), handles better, gets better MPG, and has a better interior, but it still can't compete with the potential of a ford small block or big block power wise. I'm sorry, it's simply the truth.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)




----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Fresh said:


> [snapback]798320[/snapback]​


allright, but if you can find a GZE that can outpower the ford V8, I will give you a cookie.


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

get him 94NDTA


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Not really a Ford Fan. Although the new GT looks better, And there Getting pretty good with there HP on there Mustangs.


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

i really love those supras you don,t see them in europe


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

blah blah blah blah blah well my 2.2 s10 will rip any other car on the streetz biotch so dont even step cuz you be stepping to the pimp.. so BRING IT ON!!!


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

slckr69 said:


> blah blah blah blah blah well my 2.2 s10 will rip any other car on the streetz biotch so dont even step cuz you be stepping to the pimp.. so BRING IT ON!!!
> [snapback]798733[/snapback]​


oh yeah.. well they can't beat my nikes so blah :rasp:


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

oh yeah well i got my shoes from payless. so you know im ghetto


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

I hardley saw sh*t, too dark.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> No, why bother, you can find a vid of any car ripping up anything. I just wish supras had the potential the mustang has.
> [snapback]798306[/snapback]​


hes right i dont think you could find a supra with as much potential to break down or blow up, or rust out as the mustang.

granted you can produce alot of power out of any v-8 over a v-6 thats cave man mathmatics (read like cave man) - "big engine equals big power, little engine equals little power" but it seems alot of people dont have the intelect to see that the gze stock bottom end can support mods to get up to 600 - 900 hp thats pretty impressive for a inline six.. given the right turbos and top end mods the engine will produce that much power..

now most domestic fans can read this and the first thing they see is "ricer turbo mods blah blah blah" but the point is you can turn out more power per liter of displacement than the v-8's, its technically advanced.. desugstangs are a dime a dozen, you see them all over every day (atleast in jersey) but its not everyday you see a nice supra..

so yes i do like supras and dont care for mustangs but i still think its gay to go around taping a clearly superior supra smoking mustangs that are not as heavily moded, that is kind of gay, thats like driving around a mustang and smoking stock civic vtechs, of course your going to win now get over it and go race that supra vs a z06 or viper then well be making a point


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> hes right i dont think you could find a supra with as much potential to break down or blow up, or rust out as the mustang.
> 
> granted you can produce alot of power out of any v-8 over a v-6 thats cave man mathmatics (read like cave man) - "big engine equals big power, little engine equals little power" but it seems alot of people dont have the intelect to see that the gze stock bottom end can support mods to get up to 600 - 900 hp thats pretty impressive for a inline six.. given the right turbos and top end mods the engine will produce that much power..
> 
> ...


You are right about the engine characteritics. But the small displacement limits the ammount of torque the motor can produce







I do like the supra looks better, but they will only cominate if they come out with a small v8.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Filo said:


> You are right about the engine characteritics. But the small displacement limits the ammount of torque the motor can produce
> 
> 
> 
> ...


true there is no substitute for v-8 torque but lots of torque can lead to wheel spin and burt clutchs.. and the wrong turbo set-up, one huge snail can give loads of lag and twin smaller turbos will wind up too fast which can make the power unstreetable, so there


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

nothing better than destroying stock Mustang GT drivers that think they own a race car.... used to do it all damn day in my stock 200hp jetta....good times.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

cadeucsb said:


> nothing better than destroying stock Mustang GT drivers that think they own a race car.... used to do it all damn day in my stock 200hp jetta....good times.
> [snapback]798789[/snapback]​


now thats good times when you smoke desgustangs in car that the mustangs thinks hes going to beat, even better are the idiots with the 6 cyclinder stangs that get smoked by the sport compacts..


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> now thats good times when you smoke desgustangs in car that the mustangs thinks hes going to beat, even better are the idiots with the 6 cyclinder stangs that get smoked by the sport compacts..
> [snapback]798797[/snapback]​


my thoughts exactly... mustang is not by definition a speed racer, tho it seems mustangs are a dime a dozen and 8 out of 10 owners think its a rocket ship.

heres a cool vid of a 500 streetable HP a2 golf... pulling on a 380hp audi rs4. 500 streetable HP on a car that weighs a little more than a soda can is pretty damn fast...

Video


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

cadeucsb said:


> my thoughts exactly... mustang is not by definition a speed racer, tho it seems mustangs are a dime a dozen and 8 out of 10 owners think its a rocket ship.
> 
> heres a cool vid of a 500 streetable HP a2 golf... pulling on a 380hp audi rs4. 500 streetable HP on a car that weighs a little more than a soda can is pretty damn fast...
> 
> ...


now that is sweet, that little golf had some get up and go..


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> hes right i dont think you could find a supra with as much potential to break down or blow up, or rust out as the mustang.
> 
> granted you can produce alot of power out of any v-8 over a v-6 thats cave man mathmatics (read like cave man) - "big engine equals big power, little engine equals little power" but it seems alot of people dont have the intelect to see that the gze stock bottom end can support mods to get up to 600 - 900 hp thats pretty impressive for a inline six.. given the right turbos and top end mods the engine will produce that much power..
> 
> ...


I'm well aware of the potential of the supra engine, and allready said it is impressive, and that the supra is an all around better car, but in a straight line race which they were doing, the mustang has more potential. His supra probably costs twice as much as the cobra to get those results. It's like me racing 3rd gen camaro rust bucket and being proud of it.


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

There are folks pulling 1000hp+ with stock bottom ends on 2JZ supra engines. Street Driven cars that run 9s in the quarter mile. Thats a damn fast car, there are few, if any, mustangs that can claim streetable power like that. Supras can make that power because the engine is almost impossible to break. A mustang would not be acle to keep its 4.6L modular V-8 together with the amount of boost that it would require to crank 1000hp+ out. As far as the 500hp Golf goes. With a 3,500+ lbs. curb weight, it still is a porky little car. I have a friend with a 350hp WRX that can pull on most cars around here. His weighs 3,100 lbs. dry. Still not light. My Maxima weighs 2950 lbs dry, has 205 hp, and can give him a good pull in first.

Power to weight is all that matter. Drag racing is dumb anyway.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

SirOneEighty said:


> There are folks pulling 1000hp+ with stock bottom ends on 2JZ supra engines. Street Driven cars that run 9s in the quarter mile. Thats a damn fast car, there are few, if any, mustangs that can claim streetable power like that. Supras can make that power because the engine is almost impossible to break. A mustang would not be acle to keep its 4.6L modular V-8 together with the amount of boost that it would require to crank 1000hp+ out. As far as the 500hp Golf goes. With a 3,500+ lbs. curb weight, it still is a porky little car. I have a friend with a 350hp WRX that can pull on most cars around here. His weighs 3,100 lbs. dry. Still not light. My Maxima weighs 2950 lbs dry, has 205 hp, and can give him a good pull in first.
> 
> Power to weight is all that matter. Drag racing is dumb anyway.
> [snapback]798820[/snapback]​


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

You should know what you are talking about before you say silly stuf like this "A mustang would not be acle to keep its 4.6L modular V-8 together with the amount of boost that it would require to crank 1000hp+ out"

Sorry nismo, I didn't mean to quote you.


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

SirOneEighty said:


> There are folks pulling 1000hp+ with stock bottom ends on 2JZ supra engines. Street Driven cars that run 9s in the quarter mile. Thats a damn fast car, there are few, if any, mustangs that can claim streetable power like that. Supras can make that power because the engine is almost impossible to break. A mustang would not be acle to keep its 4.6L modular V-8 together with the amount of boost that it would require to crank 1000hp+ out. As far as the 500hp Golf goes. With a 3,500+ lbs. curb weight, it still is a porky little car. I have a friend with a 350hp WRX that can pull on most cars around here. His weighs 3,100 lbs. dry. Still not light. My Maxima weighs 2950 lbs dry, has 205 hp, and can give him a good pull in first.
> 
> Power to weight is all that matter. Drag racing is dumb anyway.
> [snapback]798820[/snapback]​


sorry pal, an a2 golf is not 3500+ ... unless u read something in german in that vid that i couldnt read that said this specific one was







... my 2002 jetta wasnt even 3500lbs ... i will guess an a2s weight is around 2400lbs... a1 was under 2000 (circa 1900lbs)


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Fastest 4.6L nodular V8 in the world, [email protected] mph, 1700 hp.
LINK


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> You should know what you are talking about before you say silly stuf like this "A mustang would not be acle to keep its 4.6L modular V-8 together with the amount of boost that it would require to crank 1000hp+ out"
> [snapback]798826[/snapback]​


im not an expert but i know for a fact that the bottom end of the supra motor and the stock bottom end of a ser20det are so over built for there stock application and both can handle 600+ hp stock and run trouble free.. the stock bottom end of the stang motor would implode eventually either a crank bearing would go or rod would blow apart..


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

It is modular, and that had to an extremely well modified 4.6L. They are not built to take BOOST. They are made to be naturally aspirated tuned. I said specifically, a STREETABLE 4.6L at 1000hp+. Read what I wrote before you criticize me.


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

Toyota 2JZ-DE and Nissan SR20DET, RB25DET, RB26DETT, VG30DETT bottom ends can all take 600+. The 2JZ, and the RBs, and the VG can all take more than that if properly balanced and blueprinted.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

You never said it couldn't be modified. I can find you PLENTY of street driven 8 and 9 second mustangs (and not just 03 and 04 cobras) a couple years in the 80's and 90's, the 5.0 came with forged internals. I have seen over 600 rwhp through the stock bottom end. As I said allready, I KNOW THE STOCK BOTTOM END OF THE SUPRA IS NEARLY INDESTRUCTABLE, however, the simple fact that there are millions of mustangs out there (like nismo said) there aftermarket is HUGE and simply have more potential to make the most hp. It is rediculous to argue against that.


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

I didn't argue against the aftermarket, that wasn't even part of my statement. We also weren't talking about 5.0L with forged internals (they werent even 5 liters, the were 4.9). I know there are 5.0s that can run 9s. I was talking about streetable power. Didn't say anything about it being modified? We are talking specifically about modified cars.

I have NOTHING against mustangs. I actually prefer them over Supras. I was just stating a well known fact, 4.6s don't make 1000hp+ in a streetable manner.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

All of this is great.

Heck there are street driven 9 sec 4 cyl.


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

With loads of boost, and all modified internals. I was trying to point out that Mustangs can't do that on stock internals.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

SirOneEighty said:


> I didn't argue against the aftermarket, that wasn't even part of my statement. We also weren't talking about 5.0L with forged internals (they werent even 5 liters, the were 4.9). I know there are 5.0s that can run 9s. I was talking about streetable power. Didn't say anything about it being modified? We are talking specifically about modified cars.
> 
> I have NOTHING against mustangs. I actually prefer them over Supras. I was just stating a well known fact, 4.6s don't make 1000hp+ in a streetable manner.
> [snapback]798843[/snapback]​


 Trust me, even those 1000 hp "streetable" supras are not very streetable at all. Street driven, and streetable are two different things. But yes, I am aware that people drive their 1000 hp stock internal supras on the street.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I am not here to fight ot bitch.

However Its a mathmadical stament, a mustang can out do a supra engine, no matter what they do.

Here are a few things as to why and why the mustang is a better. By the way I think most of you know I am a import fan hard core.

The mustang has a larger displasment to start with
The mustang is a V8 not a inline six
The mustang replacement parts are a lot cheaper then the supra

here you guys are sorta worng for i belive the parts cost, 15k? pluse shop labor you can have a nice 1400 horsepower.

Now you can also spend 15k and shop on the mustang and come up with around 2500 horsepower.

Its just a more buildt safer engine in the long run. And i am sad to say the mustang would be more streetabl and the cops dont go after mustangs as much as supras.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

two of my friends have some of the fastest modified stangs around and they are fast as hell no question, the one guy has a early 90's 5.0, first he got nitrous and that was fast but after a few months it wasnt enough so he got a super charger and that was alot faster, he ran the super charger with the nitrous a few times but it was too much for street tires and was really scary, just the super charger spins the tires in first through 3rd and chirps 4th it ran 11's at english town and he drove it onthe street daily.. so then he started blowing belts on the supercharger so he decided to try out turbo.. i havent been in it since the turbo and dont really want to honestly because hes a scary driver (doing 100 on 40 and waiting till the last second to slow down then riding peoples a$$ gasing it while there braking he drives like an idiot) i think hes running low 10's now or high 9's its rediculously loud and running around 20 lbs of boost and i think he could turn it up more with the pistons hes running. so after he finished his car he helped one of his buddies hook up a newer cobra with turbo, i have no idea how that runs but im sure its fast..


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

I have ridden in a 'street-driven' 1000hp Supra. It was very streetable. In fact it was pretty darn civilized. The fact that it would stand on its back tired if you stomped the gas may lend itself to being a little reckless...


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

Bobme, just because it has two more cylinders, and more displacement does not mean it is capable in REAL life of making 2500hp. A mustang would tear itself to pieces each time it revved if it made that much power. Capable power and Deliverable power are totally different. You probably can't get a drivetrain to stay intact with such numbers.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

*yawn* you cant. a stock trany would be riped to sherds, you need a termic trany or a powerglide. 
and there are well more then just 1 2500 horserpower V8's out there sir.

Or course i have a 1800 horse power NSX ... I think it was 1800 maybe 1600. Anyway .. not streetabl however







and when it was at the track it blew up and cought on fire....


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

SirOneEighty said:


> I have ridden in a 'street-driven' 1000hp Supra. It was very streetable. In fact it was pretty darn civilized. The fact that it would stand on its back tired if you stomped the gas may lend itself to being a little reckless...
> [snapback]798849[/snapback]​


I do not understand how this is possible. In a straight line, supras have absolutely horrible traction, especially from a stop, mostly due to their IRS. It could be due to the fact that most supras make their hp (especially a 1000 hp one) up top, and are allready at a greater speed when the power kicks in, thats why they are more "streetable". Either way, I still would not beleive it.


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

Believe it. And he had not-quitely completely legal drag slicks, we were headed to the track.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

bobme said:


> I am not here to fight ot bitch.
> 
> However Its a mathmadical stament, a mustang can out do a supra engine, no matter what they do.
> 
> ...


i see your points about the v-8 being able to put out big power and put less strees on the internals because of the two extra cyclinders and larger displacement, and the parts are why more available and cheaper, so since most of us agree with that ..

where do you live that cops dont pay as much attention mustangs as supras, statistically that statement is flawed, jus tthe number of mustangs on the road vs supras makes it nearly impossible to say supras get pulled over more than mustangs.. mustangs are cop magnents


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

SirOneEighty said:


> Believe it. And he had not-quitely completely legal drag slicks, we were headed to the track.
> [snapback]798856[/snapback]​


See, like I said earlier, streetable is not the same as street driven. Drag slicks, not streetable.they were probably on 15 inch por stars (or similar drag rim) right? I bet it is a whole nother story, even with drag radials.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Sorry, i just had to do this.
7000 h.p. Ford Mustang.
Not streetabl at all


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> i see your points about the v-8 being able to put out big power and put less strees on the internals because of the two extra cyclinders and larger displacement, and the parts are why more available and cheaper, so since most of us agree with that ..
> where do you live that cops dont pay as much attention mustangs as supras, statistically that statement is flawed, jus tthe number of mustangs on the road vs supras makes it nearly impossible to say supras get pulled over more than mustangs.. mustangs are cop magnents
> [snapback]798862[/snapback]​


I think he meant percentage wise, supras get pulled over more. Like say 60% of all supras vs 40% of all mustangs in his area.


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

7000 eh?

Yup, street-driven. Ha.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

bobme said:


> Sorry, i just had to do this.
> 7000 h.p. Ford Mustang.
> Not streetabl at all
> 
> ...


LOL, the engine in that isn't even a ford.


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

All this is pointless anyway, you realize. None of us are going to change each others mind's. Even with fact, people are stubborn.


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

I'm not trying to make any of you change your mind. Just tossing some arguement out there. Love stirring you car guys up.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

SirOneEighty said:


> All this is pointless anyway, you realize. None of us are going to change each others mind's. Even with fact, people are stubborn.
> [snapback]798870[/snapback]​


Damn straight


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> i see your points about the v-8 being able to put out big power and put less strees on the internals because of the two extra cyclinders and larger displacement, and the parts are why more available and cheaper, so since most of us agree with that ..
> where do you live that cops dont pay as much attention mustangs as supras, statistically that statement is flawed, jus tthe number of mustangs on the road vs supras makes it nearly impossible to say supras get pulled over more than mustangs.. mustangs are cop magnents
> [snapback]798862[/snapback]​


I am sad to report that the CHP in our area was told to watch imports. Even the CHP next door told me.

And I have personaly seen a fox body, on one side of the street, and a civic on the other. The CHP was next to the fox when the light turned green the mustang smoked his tires and the civic just drove normaly. the CHP did a U turn and gave the civic a ticket for a not stock muffler.
Yes, not to noise or any thing like that, just not stock. Its not even a real ticket!

Because i saw the guy go to the store and that where i was going. So as i was leaving he was pulling in so i asked him.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> LOL, the engine in that isn't even a ford.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know it not but it will was funny


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

SirOneEighty reminds me of the kid who at the autocross says his car is dragracing only.

At the drag strip its now for autocross.


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

How about next time we talk about our love of cars, not how much we hate what the other people are saying. When you have a genuine passion for cars like I do, you love them all. Nissans are my personal favorite.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

you know people get all pissy about these car debates but this is entertaining, if every thread was "oh thats cool i totally agree" it wouldnt be interesting, and most other topics wont get this kind of reaction of people it would be boring


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

SirOneEighty said:


> How about next time we talk about our love of cars, not how much we hate what the other people are saying. When you have a genuine passion for cars like I do, you love them all. Nissans are my personal favorite.
> [snapback]798881[/snapback]​


I can't, I get too much crap for being a *******, who talks about his car too much







I'm going to go brush my mullet.


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

bobme said:


> SirOneEighty reminds me of the kid who at the autocross says his car is dragracing only.
> 
> At the drag strip its now for autocross.
> [snapback]798880[/snapback]​


I was stirring up 94NDTA to see how much he actually _knew_. You don't know me, so don't judge me. And, I am not a fan of drag racing. Autocross and club track is where you prove how fast your car is. Because it is not one-dimensional.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

SirOneEighty said:


> How about next time we talk about our love of cars, not how much we hate what the other people are saying. When you have a genuine passion for cars like I do, you love them all. Nissans are my personal favorite.
> [snapback]798881[/snapback]​


my favorite too.

i want ot build a ser20det for my 97 altima.. and of course id like to have a r34 and 350z, id also like an old datsun 510


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

SirOneEighty said:


> I was stirring up 94NDTA to see how much he actually _knew_. You don't know me, so don't judge me. And, I am not a fan of drag racing. Autocross and club track is where you prove how fast your car is. Because it is not one-dimensional.
> [snapback]798885[/snapback]​


I don't know much. I have a "My first intake" and a "Fischer price exhaust" on my car and I am retarded for using nitrous cuz it is gay and it is cheating.

And I have a mullet, which I am going to now brush.


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> my favorite too.
> 
> i want ot build a ser20det for my 97 altima.. and of course id like to have a r34 and 350z, id also like an old datsun 510
> [snapback]798886[/snapback]​


I want to build a 95-98 Maxima with all Skyline running gear. Would be the sleeper of sleepers. But I do want to build a Silvia, I am considering getting an AWD Infinity G35, since it is basically the new Skyline anyway.


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> I don't know much. I have a "My first intake" and a "Fischer price exhaust" on my car and I am retarded for using nitrous cuz it is gay and it is cheating.
> [snapback]798887[/snapback]​


I don't think nitrous is cheating. It is actually a pretty good way to make a reliable car fast when you want it to be. Everyone can buy it, so it can't be cheating! And I am from Alabama, so the ******* is a mutual annoyance.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I know I dont know you thats why i said you seem like, I did not say You are the type. Please read my posts before you say some thing about them.


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

bobme said:


> I know I dont know you thats why i said you seem like, I did not say You are the type. Please read my posts before you say some thing about them.
> [snapback]798893[/snapback]​


I did read it...thats how I knew what you said. And I read the 'seems' part. Now you are trying to rile me up.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

SirOneEighty said:


> I don't think nitrous is cheating. It is actually a pretty good way to make a reliable car fast when you want it to be. Everyone can buy it, so it can't be cheating! And I am from Alabama, so the ******* is a mutual annoyance.
> [snapback]798891[/snapback]​


I'm from North Dakota.....thats as ******* as it gets. I'm just relaying what is told to me if I talk about cars, or my car.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I dont need to try, Its some thing you did read wrong.


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

Ah, who cares. They complain this is a fish site, but you can say what you want in the lounge. That is why it is here. BTW 94NDTA, what kind of car do you drive?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> I'm from North Dakota.....thats as ******* as it gets. I'm just relaying what is told to me if I talk about cars, or my car.
> [snapback]798899[/snapback]​


You could be from Texas or ... AK they are also red necks.

I love people from Texas " Hi, I am from Texas the best state in the Union!"
The union? hmm I havent heard that for a while sir ....


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

1994 Trans Am with some stuff done to it. Thats all I can say, or Fresh will jump on my throat.


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> 1994 Trans Am with some stuff done to it. Thats all I can say, or Fresh will jump on my throat.
> [snapback]798913[/snapback]​


 PM me then, I want to talk about it. If you care to, I love cars.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

SirOneEighty said:


> I was stirring up 94NDTA to see how much he actually _knew_. You don't know me, so don't judge me. And, I am not a fan of drag racing. Autocross and club track is where you prove how fast your car is. Because it is not one-dimensional.
> [snapback]798885[/snapback]​


agreed 
..

i know im going to really get flamed for this but here goes.

NASCAR blows, a bunch of ******** going left all day is not racing.. ok i know that there is tons of strategy with pit stops, areodynamics, tire pressure, drafting, driving close to 200 mph inchs from each other.. it stupid.. a real test of drivers ability requries heavy braking and acceleration turning left, right up hill down hill..

NASCAR sucks... scca, world rally, speed cup, le mans, indy those are true test of racing skill..


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

I wouldn't include Indy. Indy was an exercise in finding a way to make Formula 1 boring. NASCAR sucks, I liked the movie 3 that came on ESPN this week, because it was a story. NASCAR is just an expansion of the short tracks found all over the backwaters of the USA.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

bobme said:


> I love people from Texas " Hi, I am from Texas the best state in the Union!"
> The union? hmm I havent heard that for a while sir ....
> 
> 
> ...


LOL ROTFLMAO thats so true...

there are read necks every where jersey ha plenty of ******** you dont have to be from the south to be a *******, although the southern accent accentuates the ******* life style..


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> LOL ROTFLMAO thats so true...
> 
> there are read necks every where jersey ha plenty of ******** you dont have to be from the south to be a *******, although the southern accent accentuates the ******* life style..
> [snapback]798927[/snapback]​


Nothing wrong with being a *******. I am not one myself, and though I am from AL I don't even have much of an accent. Let's not have this thread turn into an ignorance vs. ignorance doorknob-humping retard fight.


----------



## blantwon (Oct 20, 2004)

yes, from another alabama resident, nascar is pile of crap. indy blows too, i like the cars but why just drive em in a circle? scca and formula one are my favorites. and yeah that 3 movie was pretty good.


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

Formula 1, SCCA are real racing.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> agreed
> ..
> 
> i know im going to really get flamed for this but here goes.
> ...


Agreed. I don't watch nascar, so I can't say if it sucks or not.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

SirOneEighty said:


> Nothing wrong with being a *******. I am not one myself, and though I am from AL I don't even have much of an accent. Let's not have this thread turn into an ignorance vs. ignorance doorknob-humping retard fight.
> [snapback]798930[/snapback]​


im not trashing red necks, theres nothing wrong with living in a way that makes you happy, i do red neck stuff..


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Wow nice thread. Anyways you NEED a solid axle in the rear for good power and traction. Second, a v8 can surely hold more power more reliably than a 4 or 6 banger revving its damn heart out. and lol 94ndta, I have the fisher price offroading kit. lmao


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

bobme said:


> You could be from Texas or ... AK they are also red necks.
> 
> I love people from Texas " Hi, I am from Texas the best state in the Union!"
> The union? hmm I havent heard that for a while sir ....
> ...


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Well I'm sorry. I have nothing against supras or imports. The supra looks better(in most peoples opinion), handles better, gets better MPG, and has a better interior, but it still can't compete with the potential of a ford small block or big block power wise. I'm sorry, it's simply the truth.
> [snapback]798319[/snapback]​


well said

i'm getting very tired off seeing online arguments about cars and moreover import vs. domestic
i see the current import trend just that... a trend. give it some time and we will be back to american cars with big blocks, 
just the car and the pride to go with it, no body kits, stickers, park bench spoilers, after market tach. mounted right above a stock tach.,


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

when it comes to having cars bone stock out the dealer, american cars are more powerful...

japenese cars are just cheaper and more popular these days with teens for that reason which will = a higher after market which = easy modifications


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

syd said:


> when it comes to having cars bone stock out the dealer, american cars are more powerful...
> japenese cars are just cheaper and more popular these days with teens for that reason which will = a higher after market which = easy modifications
> [snapback]799612[/snapback]​


Actually Italian cars are more powerful. And American Cars are cheaper.


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

Filo said:


> Actually Italian cars are more powerful. And American Cars are cheaper.:rasp:
> [snapback]799620[/snapback]​


and dont forget less reliable


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Filo said:


> Actually Italian cars are more powerful. And American Cars are cheaper.:rasp:
> [snapback]799620[/snapback]​


Stock for stock, yes. Modified, it's going to be a while before you can touch the american V8, specifically the hemi.


----------



## AWD_Fury (Mar 1, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Fastest 4.6L nodular V8 in the world, [email protected] mph, 1700 hp.
> LINK
> [snapback]798832[/snapback]​


just to let you know once a mustange is made to go that fast its not even the same car anymore because there are few if any of its factory parts left on it anyway.


----------



## AWD_Fury (Mar 1, 2004)

SirOneEighty said:


> I don't think nitrous is cheating. It is actually a pretty good way to make a reliable car fast when you want it to be. Everyone can buy it, so it can't be cheating! And I am from Alabama, so the ******* is a mutual annoyance.
> [snapback]798891[/snapback]​


one thing is that nitrous makes your "reliable" car .... unreliable


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

AWD_Fury said:


> just to let you know once a mustange is made to go that fast its not even the same car anymore because there are few if any of its factory parts left on it anyway.
> [snapback]799775[/snapback]​


Okay.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

AWD_Fury said:


> one thing is that nitrous makes your "reliable" car .... unreliable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is awesome.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

AWD_Fury said:


> one thing is that nitrous makes your "reliable" car .... unreliable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah all cars that use nitrous turn into pieces of sh*t. Wow you are smart!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

AWD_Fury said:


> one thing is that nitrous makes your "reliable" car .... unreliable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mmm...so can turbos, superchargers, deeper gears, larger cam(s),....it's just the price to pay to go faster.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I might as well jump in too....

Oh no, here we go again with another "nitrous is bad for your engine" arguement.

btw- generally, Supras above 500hp don't have stock internals either.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

AWD_Fury said:


> one thing is that nitrous makes your "reliable" car .... unreliable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you have no clue what you're saying

theres many 500+hp supras on stock internals, their internals and driveline can handle a lot more than 500. very strong car


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Fresh said:


> you have no clue what you're saying
> 
> theres many 500+hp supras on stock internals, their internals and driveline can handle a lot more than 500. very strong car
> [snapback]799918[/snapback]​


IFS wasnt mean for that much hp...


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Fresh said:


> you have no clue what you're saying
> 
> theres many 500+hp supras on stock internals, their internals and driveline can handle a lot more than 500. very strong car
> [snapback]799918[/snapback]​


Ahh, are you talking to me or AWD_Fury?


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

awd fury lol


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

nitrous does no damage at all if used properly


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

nono it wrecks your engine, all those guys on the track that use it break down 1 minute later!!! noooo dont use nitrous --its evillll


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

i always thought that have a hollow axle would be stronger than a solid axle becuase of the added surface area on the inside.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Jebus said:


> i always thought that have a hollow axle would be stronger than a solid axle becuase of the added surface area on the inside.
> [snapback]799968[/snapback]​


uhhh....what?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Yummy, hollow axles *drools*


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Since we no longer have an election to argue about.. we have found other outlets like how imports own domestics! JK

oh yeah.. the Evos stock bottom end handles up to 550-600 hp at the wheels.. just add that up with the AWD drivetrain loss. IMO.. that engine is even more bullet proof then the supras. The reliability of these strong import motors is ridiculous, they could survive an atomic detonation. I have not seen any new mustangs on the street yet.. where are they hiding? I would to give a few a nice spanking.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

lol...both are nice does it matter?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> Since we no longer have an election to argue about.. we have found other outlets like how imports own domestics! JK
> 
> oh yeah.. the Evos stock bottom end handles up to 550-600 hp at the wheels.. just add that up with the AWD drivetrain loss. IMO.. that engine is even more bullet proof then the supras. The reliability of these strong import motors is ridiculous, they could survive an atomic detonation. I have not seen any new mustangs on the street yet.. where are they hiding? I would to give a few a nice spanking.
> [snapback]799993[/snapback]​


Go find a pulley/chip or a kenne bell swapped 03 or 04 cobra. I'm sure they would be willing to play


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

syd said:


> when it comes to having cars bone stock out the dealer, american cars are more powerful...
> japenese cars are just cheaper and more popular these days with teens for that reason which will = a higher after market which = easy modifications
> [snapback]799612[/snapback]​


dont think so.. hmm can you name one new car within 10K of the evo that can get anywhere near it on the track? Not only is it faster, but it out handles and brakes better then any other car anywhere near its price range. The next best thing is the STi... just a little less bang for the money becuase of the high dollar price tag.
The bodies of these cars are also completely aluminum.. plus the engineering is great, the entire underside of the car is even thoughtfully designed to direct air flow.

There is a new top gear video showing the FQ400 evo vs a zonda c12.. and the evo kills it.. This is the stock evo, vs a 750K italian sports car. Maybe the Ford GT can do that


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Go find a pulley/chip or a kenne bell swapped 03 or 04 cobra. I'm sure they would be willing to play
> [snapback]800015[/snapback]​


Yeah.. he will play untill we take our first right turn... then ill have fun seeing him 20 car length back.

This vid is well worth its huge size
TOP GEAR MR FQ400


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> dont think so.. hmm can you name one new car within 10K of the evo that can get anywhere near it on the track? Not only is it faster, but it out handles and brakes better then any other car anywhere near its price range. The next best thing is the STi... just a little less bang for the money becuase of the high dollar price tag.
> The bodies of these cars are also completely aluminum.. plus the engineering is great, the entire underside of the car is even thoughtfully designed to direct air flow.
> 
> There is a new top gear video showing the FQ400 evo vs a zonda c12.. and the evo kills it.. This is the stock evo, vs a 750K italian sports car. Maybe the Ford GT can do that
> [snapback]800020[/snapback]​


Remember the top gear video of the sloppy C6 run? It was just a smidgen off of the evo. Also, I think it is pretty evern stock for stock right now (03 cobra, new GTO, C6, Ford GT) leaning more towards imports right now. Hopefully it will even out in a few years.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

Poseidon X said:


> Yeah.. he will play untill we take our first right turn... then ill have fun seeing him 20 car length back.
> [snapback]800024[/snapback]​


drag races are done in a straight line, no turns


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> Yeah.. he will play untill we take our first right turn... then ill have fun seeing him 20 car length back.
> [snapback]800024[/snapback]​


You and your turning.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

the man loves to mix drag racing and auto crossing


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

Filo said:


> Wow nice thread. Anyways you NEED a solid axle in the rear for good power and traction. Second, a v8 can surely hold more power more reliably than a 4 or 6 banger revving its damn heart out. and lol 94ndta, I have the fisher price offroading kit. lmao
> [snapback]799581[/snapback]​


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Sorry Poseidon, you forgot the #1 bang for the buck car that OWNZ the Evo.

2005 Lotus Elise!


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

lol yeah.. the lotus is the sh*t, but I dont know if it can take the bang for the buck category. The lotus is the flat out ultimate track car.. just imagine modding that thing? I cant even imagine how fast they will run soon. The prohibitive side is that the lotus is absoutely not a daily driver... while your paying off your evo, at least you can drive the thing every day and pick up large grocery loads lol.

If you have 45K laying around buy the damn lotus. european enginnering with japanese reliability... WTF!

I think the c6 vs evo your talking about was definately not the 400.. it was the standard lesser model. The 400 owns all, watchh the video. Its 75K and outperforms most of the fastest super cars in the world.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Yep I plan on buying that sh*t in a couple years. The MPG is awesome also. It weighs in at like 1600lb!!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Filo said:


> Yep I plan on buying that sh*t in a couple years. The MPG is awesome also. It weighs in at like 1600lb!!
> [snapback]800057[/snapback]​


Meh, then you have sit in it though. If all you cared about was performance, hell yeah, but I would hate to drive it every day (if you are over 6'). My gf wants one really bad, she wants an orange one. The interior doesn't look like $45K though.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

yea elise is pretty sick. 1600lbs? dam


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Ok.. why cant you mix drag racing and auto crossing lol Havent you ever seen 2 fast 2 furious? Give me a break.. I will jump right over your mustang cobra from a slowly opening draw bridge

LOL


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> Ok.. why cant you mix drag racing and auto crossing lol Havent you ever seen 2 fast 2 furious? Give me a break.. I will jump right over your mustang cobra from a slowly opening draw bridge
> LOL
> [snapback]800065[/snapback]​


Then the cobra would get run over by a semi with the corvette.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

oh yeah... i got my vortex fins that you were so down on. Let me tell you, they look awesome... probably my favorite mod as it looks awesome and adding 30% more downforce is instantly noticable. Doesnt feel like im moving at 80+ anymore


----------



## PYROPYGO1 (Nov 23, 2004)

IT'S ALL ABOUT HORSEPOWER TO WEIGHT RATIO, IF YOU HAVE A CAR THAT'S 3000 POUNDS AND 700-800 HORSEPOWER ENGINE WITH THE RIGHT GEAR RATIO IT WILL KICK ASS. TRUST ME I WAS GOING TO BE IN THE NMRA IF MY EX WIFE HADN'T GOT THE CAR REPOSSESSED WHILE I WAS ON ACTIVE DUTY. I HAD A SERIOUSLY MODIFIED 98 MUSTANG WITH A PRO-CHARGER SC-1 WITH 4.30 GEARED REAR AND A TREMEC T56 TO HANDLE THE POWER ALONG WITH ALL THE OTHER SUSPENTION MODS AND EVERYTHING THE CAR WOULD RUN IN THE LOW 9'S


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Meh, then you have sit in it though. If all you cared about was performance, hell yeah, but I would hate to drive it every day (if you are over 6'). My gf wants one really bad, she wants an orange one. The interior doesn't look like $45K though.
> [snapback]800061[/snapback]​


I would drive it every day, im only 5'8"







fits me just right.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

PYROPYGO1 said:


> IT'S ALL ABOUT HORSEPOWER TO WEIGHT RATIO, IF YOU HAVE A CAR THAT'S 3000 POUNDS AND 700-800 HORSEPOWER ENGINE WITH THE RIGHT GEAR RATIO IT WILL KICK ASS. TRUST ME I WAS GOING TO BE IN THE NMRA IF MY EX WIFE HADN'T GOT THE CAR REPOSSESSED WHILE I WAS ON ACTIVE DUTY. I HAD A SERIOUSLY MODIFIED 98 MUSTANG WITH A PRO-CHARGER SC-1 WITH 4.30 GEARED REAR AND A TREMEC T56 TO HANDLE THE POWER ALONG WITH ALL THE OTHER SUSPENTION MODS AND EVERYTHING THE CAR WOULD RUN IN THE LOW 9'S
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your caps lock button is broken. Nice to hear about your mustang.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

lol do not say that movie name during this convo


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> oh yeah... i got my vortex fins that you were so down on. Let me tell you, they look awesome... probably my favorite mod as it looks awesome and adding 30% more downforce is instantly noticable. Doesnt feel like im moving at 80+ anymore
> [snapback]800078[/snapback]​


Get pictures. I still don't think I would like it. I like clean looking cars. To me, that seems like it wouldn't flow with the car.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

94... what is the curiously addicting beverage that the odd samuri panda bear in your avatar is sipping?

well it comes on the MR... so its a factory part. The fitment was perfect oem of course.. not some strip of shark fins secure to my roof with double sided tape l


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

At least the fins are fuctional, dont they create so much downforce that it = DRAG.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> 94... what is the curiously addicting beverage that the odd samuri panda bear in your avatar is sipping?
> [snapback]800090[/snapback]​


I don't know, someone gave it to me. It seems like he really likes it though.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I have to look up the drag specifics... BRB I have the wind tunnel tests


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Enough with the Evo already, damn. It's not the ultimate car and the 4g63 is not even in the same league as the 2jz. How can you compare the 4g63 with a stock internal engine that's can handle 700-980 rwhp for short periods of time?

AZ Mongoose on Supraforums.com has the highest stock longblock (factory Toyota componets in whole ENGINE) record at around 780rwhp.

And stock shortblock record is at 980rwhp by Mike Carlin.

Yes, the 4g is one of the most powerful engines per liter, but it's not the strongest overall. The 3sgt3 and sr20det are just as stong, if not stronger than the 4g.

Enough with the Evo already. This convo was about Mustangs and Supras, it had nothing to do with the Evo till you posted.


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

All I would like to say on this import vs dometic topic is that my 95 3000gt blew away a damn early 90's cobra. May have been the most pathetic driving by the cobra, but I still beat him fairly. I don't know how it's possible since we were both even from the line and I pulled away up to about mid third gear. True, I wouldn't of beat him past third in any way, but it must have been a bad start by him. I think that the main variable in almost any situation is the driver. Anyway, I'm just rambling now, I do love domestics and imports.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

scrappydoo said:


> Enough with the Evo already, damn. It's not the ultimate car and the 4g63 is not even in the same league as the 2jz. How can you compare the 4g63 with a stock internal engine that's can handle 700-980 rwhp for short periods of time?
> 
> AZ Mongoose on Supraforums.com has the highest stock longblock (factory Toyota componets in whole ENGINE) record at around 780rwhp.
> 
> ...


Did you know the fastest NA-T supra in the world is in Fargo, North Dakota. True Story.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Sweet, do you know the guy?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

scrappydoo said:


> Sweet, do you know the guy?
> [snapback]800759[/snapback]​


I do, he races at Red river dragway in Sabin Minnesota all the time, his name is Dave. I have a video of him too, it takes a while to load. The IRS is actually stock, but I beleive he has a TH350 for a tranny.
LINK!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> I do, he races at Red river dragway in Sabin Minnesota all the time, his name is Dave. I have a video of him too, it takes a while to load. The IRS is actually stock, but I beleive he has a TH350 for a tranny.
> LINK!
> [snapback]800853[/snapback]​


omg nice, 9.46! But why would he use a GM tranny? Im sure the supra tranny was waaay beter :rasp:


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Filo said:


> omg nice, 9.46! But why would he use a GM tranny? Im sure the supra tranny was waaay beter :rasp:
> [snapback]800863[/snapback]​


Not for drag racing....but for road racing their 6 speed is really good.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Not for drag racing....but for road racing their 6 speed is really good.
> [snapback]801707[/snapback]​


eheh yeah i know the th350 takes a lot of sh*t, th400 is good also. Both pretty good for cars and light trucks.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

any sub 10 second runs with no NOS?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

any sub 10 second runs with no NO2?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> any sub 10 second runs with no NO2?
> [snapback]801759[/snapback]​


What are you asking? Subaru 10 second runs? Or you asking for a run under 10 seconds from a 4 banger without no2?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> any sub 10 second runs with no NO2?
> [snapback]801759[/snapback]​


I beleive most of his power is due to turbo. Very little n20 is used (75 shot to spool faster).


----------



## 4cmob (Nov 21, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Congratulations on beating an 80's fox body from a roll in your higly modded supra. They deserve a cookie.
> [snapback]798296[/snapback]​


ive raced many a highly modified supras in my 5.0 notch and its never a race... its over as soon as i get decent traction. but of course my 5.0 has a few "add-ons" i just watched the video, you try a real race not pull up beside someone and step on the gas before them. dont get me wrong i loke supras there probably the only toyota, honda, mitubishi, nissan, etc that id ever be seen driving. okay maybe a early 90's twin turbo 300z


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

4cmob said:


> ive raced many a highly modified supras in my 5.0 notch and its never a race... its over as soon as i get decent traction. but of course my 5.0 has a few "add-ons"
> [snapback]801977[/snapback]​


A few "add ons" Like what? You must have quite a lot to have it never be a race against a modded supra. Incase you didn't know, I was argueing FOR the mustang in this thread.


----------



## 4cmob (Nov 21, 2004)

i have a 331 stroker all forged of course. afr heads, cam, intercooled procharger, trmec t56, 3:73 gears, and all the other usuals. suspension set up for more of a road racer(hp motorsport and steeda) last time i had it dynoed it was 617hp and 675ft/lbs. its ran a best of 9.66 in the 1/4 on 10.5" slicks and on non-drag frindly suspension. oh yeah this is the only car i have so its a daily driver and hella streetable. to me torque means more than hp... something a sbf has that a 6cylinder does not. all this leads to lots of cars admiring my stangs rear.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

4cmob said:


> i have a 331 stroker all forged of course. afr heads, cam, intercooled procharger, trmec t56, 3:73 gears, and all the other usuals. suspension set up for more of a road racer(hp motorsport and steeda) last time i had it dynoed it was 617hp and 675ft/lbs. its ran a best of 9.66 in the 1/4 on 10.5" slicks and on non-drag frindly suspension. oh yeah this is the only car i have so its a daily driver and hella streetable. to me torque means more than hp... something a sbf has that a 6cylinder does not. all this leads to lots of cars admiring my stangs rear.
> [snapback]802064[/snapback]​


Very nice car, got any pics?


----------



## Furgwa (Sep 23, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> hes right i dont think you could find a supra with as much potential to break down or blow up, or rust out as the mustang.
> 
> granted you can produce alot of power out of any v-8 over a v-6 thats cave man mathmatics (read like cave man) - "big engine equals big power, little engine equals little power" but it seems alot of people dont have the intelect to see that the gze stock bottom end can support mods to get up to 600 - 900 hp thats pretty impressive for a inline six.. given the right turbos and top end mods the engine will produce that much power..
> 
> ...


sooooooooooo that being said, if supra's are so much better, you would think everybody would be driving those instead of mustangs.... right? I'm not a huge Mustang fan, but i do know my common sense.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

4cmob said:


> i have a 331 stroker all forged of course. afr heads, cam, intercooled procharger, trmec t56, 3:73 gears, and all the other usuals. suspension set up for more of a road racer(hp motorsport and steeda) last time i had it dynoed it was 617hp and 675ft/lbs. its ran a best of 9.66 in the 1/4 on 10.5" slicks and on non-drag frindly suspension. oh yeah this is the only car i have so its a daily driver and hella streetable. to me torque means more than hp... something a sbf has that a 6cylinder does not. all this leads to lots of cars admiring my stangs rear.
> [snapback]802064[/snapback]​


See, your car isn't exactly stock. I doubt that foxbody had that much hp. What was your 60 ft? What was your trap speed? How much does it weigh? Something doesn't add up like it should (if you have a non-drag friendly suspension)


----------



## 4cmob (Nov 21, 2004)

scrappydoo said:


> Very nice car, got any pics?
> [snapback]802108[/snapback]​


i can probably get some over break, ill get them up asap.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

4cmob said:


> i can probably get some over break, ill get them up asap.
> [snapback]802307[/snapback]​


Get your 60ft time, trap speed, and race weight while your at it.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

scrappydoo said:


> Very nice car, got any pics?
> [snapback]802108[/snapback]​


----------



## 4cmob (Nov 21, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Get your 60ft time, trap speed, and race weight while your at it.
> [snapback]802309[/snapback]​


i can get everything besides the weight. ive never had it weighed ive only raced on "saturday night street races" that a track has. thats if i can find the slips at my parents house, but im pretty sure i know where there at as long as my dad didnt "re-arrange" my sh*t again


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

What was your trap with that time?


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Hahha, You replied the same time I did. If you ever want to get your car weighed just go to any truck weigh station.


----------



## 4cmob (Nov 21, 2004)

scrappydoo said:


> Hahha, You replied the same time I did. If you ever want to get your car weighed just go to any truck weigh station.
> [snapback]802417[/snapback]​


yeah, im really not all that concerned with it. im pretty sure im gonna be selling it here shortly. im kind of getting bored with it. i really want to get a tahoe. anyways ill try to get some pictures and find some time slips when i go home.


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

Furgwa said:


> sooooooooooo that being said, if supra's are so much better, you would think everybody would be driving those instead of mustangs.... right? I'm not a huge Mustang fan, but i do know my common sense.
> [snapback]802131[/snapback]​


See that is sheer economics. The mustang costs what, 25,000 for a GT? The Supra new cost 35K. It was too expensive, worth the money today, but not when Import muscle was a new deal to Americans.

Oh, and for those of you who seem to have in your mind that the Import 'scene' is jsut that... a scene and will be over. The reason most cars out of Japan are 4 and 6 pot engines is the Gentleman's Agreement. No cars producing over 276hp are to be mass produced and distriubted. This year the Agreement was dissolved.

For those of you too ignorant to see what that means, here it is in English:

Japanese cars are about to come with V-8s, V-10s, V-12s, H-6s, H-8s. Big power. Power that US cars can't make because of inferior engineering. Most of you have no idea that Japan limited itself. If the next Acura NSX comes with a V-8, you can kiss any American 'muscle' car goodbye. Hell, it would stomp many vehicle coming from Peninfarina.

No one can say that this will not change the Import vs. Domestic war forever.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

why do you want a taho


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

Oh, and IRS can handle big power in a straight line all day.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

SirOneEighty said:


> Oh, and IRS can handle big power in a straight line all day.
> [snapback]802443[/snapback]​


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

Filo, do you have first hand experience with this? under about 1400hp, IRS can take it all day long. I swear it.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Yes I do have first hand experience with it. IRS is a piece of sh*t for handling power. I have broken so many damn parts and that is with just having like 200hp. You should REALLY have a solid/live axle to handle power.


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

What kind of car? If you don't mind.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

One was a Ford Escape, the other a Honda CRV. Breakage wouldnt have happened if they had used a damn solid axle.


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

Neither of those vehicles was designed for more power than stock. The fact that you bring that up to try to look knowledgable is laughable. You obviously don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

SirOneEighty said:


> Neither of those vehicles was designed for more power than stock. The fact that you bring that up to try to look knowledgable is laughable. You obviously don't know what you are talking about.
> [snapback]802468[/snapback]​


Dude they were stock...that is laughable that it doesn't even hold up STOCK.


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

What exactly broke? IRS had nothing to do with it I am positive.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

SirOneEighty said:


> Oh, and for those of you who seem to have in your mind that the Import 'scene' is jsut that... a scene and will be over. The reason most cars out of Japan are 4 and 6 pot engines is the Gentleman's Agreement. No cars producing over 276hp are to be mass produced and distriubted. This year the Agreement was dissolved.
> [snapback]802440[/snapback]​


The agreement was a forced consession between Japanese manufacturers and the Japanese Gov't. It had nothing to do with actual production. The mandate was that no manufacturer will ADVERTISE a hp rating above 280hp. There are plenty of cars that produce well over that 280hp limit. It also had nothing to do with engine configureration.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

4cmob said:


> yeah, im really not all that concerned with it. im pretty sure im gonna be selling it here shortly. im kind of getting bored with it. i really want to get a tahoe. anyways ill try to get some pictures and find some time slips when i go home.
> [snapback]802425[/snapback]​


Still waiting....


----------



## 4cmob (Nov 21, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Still waiting....
> [snapback]803004[/snapback]​


im still at school. i probably wont go home until sometime next week.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

4cmob said:


> im still at school. i probably wont go home until sometime next week.
> [snapback]803010[/snapback]​


sure....maybe by that time you will have sold it, and the time slips too.


----------



## 4cmob (Nov 21, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> sure....maybe by that time you will have sold it, and the time slips too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmm.. not a bad idea, then i wouldnt have to worry about proving stupid sh*t to assholes like you.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

4cmob said:


> hmmm.. not a bad idea, then i wouldnt have to worry about proving stupid sh*t to assholes like you.
> [snapback]803025[/snapback]​


Since when did I become an asshole? This whole argument, I was on the side of the mustang. Also, I was just wondering the other aspects of your time, because 9.66 @ any mph would need a pretty decent 60 ft with just over 600 rwhp, unless of course you were running pretty light (which is why I asked that) and you also said you don't have a drag friendly suspension, so to me, it would seem even more difacult to pull that run off with a less then desired set up. I never doubted you, and I would love it if you proved some of that stupid sh*t to me. Friend.

Most people I know that have fast cars (such as yours) are generally more than willing to put up some proof, and not be an asshole in return. I guess you are the exception.


----------



## 4cmob (Nov 21, 2004)

i can guess at the numbers, trap was in the low 150's for sure. te 60ft. was in the lower 1's and for the weight it was less than stock for sure, but i dont even want to guess at that. the suspension really isnt all that bad i have coil overs with qa1 shocks which lets me adjust alot, tubular k-member and a-arms, hpm upper and lower traction devices, sway bars, frame connectors,etc. so all in all it is far better than stock as far as "drag" suspension, even though it is more of a road race car. but its definetely not a tubbed out str8 line only car. and im sorry for lashing out at you. it was the last day of finals and im extremely stressed. but anyway ill try to get pics and actual times when i go home.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

4cmob said:


> i can guess at the numbers, trap was in the low 150's for sure. te 60ft. was in the lower 1's and for the weight it was less than stock for sure, but i dont even want to guess at that. the suspension really isnt all that bad i have coil overs with qa1 shocks which lets me adjust alot, tubular k-member and a-arms, hpm upper and lower traction devices, sway bars, frame connectors,etc. so all in all it is far better than stock as far as "drag" suspension, even though it is more of a road race car. but its definetely not a tubbed out str8 line only car. and im sorry for lashing out at you. it was the last day of finals and im extremely stressed. but anyway ill try to get pics and actual times when i go home.
> [snapback]804240[/snapback]​


Nope, I don't beleive it. Low 150's with only a tad over 600 rwhp at ANY weight is near impossible to get, even with a crazy 60 foot time. Thats 850-1000 rwhp territory. You are obviousley lying, or VERY mistaken.


----------



## 4cmob (Nov 21, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Nope, I don't beleive it. Low 150's with only a tad over 600 rwhp at ANY weight is near impossible to get, even with a crazy 60 foot time. Thats 850-1000 rwhp territory. You are obviousley lying, or VERY mistaken.
> [snapback]804537[/snapback]​


believe what you want. like i said ill get the actual #s sometime next week


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

4cmob said:


> believe what you want. like i said ill get the actual #s sometime next week
> [snapback]804540[/snapback]​


That would be awesome. I'm sorry, but I've been around the track for a long time, as well as my dad, that is completely unheard of with that much hp.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Just fyi, your car has to weigh 2276lbs or less for 600hp with a trap of 150mph . I don't know anything about Mustangs, but is that possible?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

scrappydoo said:


> Just fyi, your car has to weigh 2276lbs or less for 600hp with a trap of 150mph . I don't know anything about Mustangs, but is that possible?
> [snapback]804554[/snapback]​


Stock, a hatchback weighs roughly 3200lbs depending on model.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

So he'd have to have lost 1000lbs? Can you do that with a Stang?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

scrappydoo said:


> So he'd have to have lost 1000lbs? Can you do that with a Stang?
> [snapback]804563[/snapback]​


It would be over 1000lbs since he said low 150's (not 150 itself) plus that weight is with optimum suspension and traction. Losing over 1000lbs would be very difacult and still drive it every day. The interior would need to be completely stripped, EVERYTHING light weight, fiber glass as much body as you could, one seat (racing), race tank, remove AC, radio, All wiring, small battery, Perspex windows.....etc etc, then you MIGHT hit 2300 lbs.


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

scrappydoo said:


> The agreement was a forced consession between Japanese manufacturers and the Japanese Gov't. It had nothing to do with actual production. The mandate was that no manufacturer will ADVERTISE a hp rating above 280hp. There are plenty of cars that produce well over that 280hp limit. It also had nothing to do with engine configureration.
> [snapback]802495[/snapback]​


Yea, I know that it had nothing to do with engine configuration, I was just throwing out some that a few Japanese manufacturers had been working on. And excuse me, I knew it was ADVERTISED, I dont know why I didn't type it though. Thanks for catching that for me. Yea, there are many that are over 280, but they were never in large supply. They are free to do as they please now.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Sounds like BS to me.. I dont think anyone on Pfury has a sub 10 second car.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> Sounds like BS to me.. I dont think anyone on Pfury has a sub 10 second car.
> [snapback]804794[/snapback]​


I agree....

For now at least. Give me a year or two.


----------

